# Urdu: A promise



## Shounak

Hello,

Concerning "wada"(promise), which one is right, 
 وعدہ or وداع

I found وداع is a Persian word. Which one is correct?


----------



## nadim

وعدہ is promise

وداع is to see off someone


----------



## Alfaaz

Definitions in Urdu Lughat and Platts: وعدہ | _wa3dah_ and وداع | _widaa3_. (Both are of Arabic origin.)


----------



## Zafar202

اقرار,وعدہ,عہد = promise


----------



## Shounak

Thank you Alfaaz'ji, Nadim'ji, Zafar'ji.
I got it.
What is وادا ? Am I typing something wrong?


----------



## nadim

of course, it is wrong


----------



## Alfaaz

Shounak said:
			
		

> Thank you Alfaaz'ji, Nadim'ji, Zafar'ji.
> I got it.
> What is وادا ? Am I typing something wrong?


 In this thread (quotes below), you had mentioned that you were using a transliteration system, but it wasn't working properly for you. Then, marrish suggested that you could use Google Transliterate and you said that it was working. 

While asking the question above, are you perhaps typing _"wada"_ into the system and getting different results that you are then asking about in this thread? 

If yes, then it is important to mention that the transliteration system provides all the combination of Urdu letters that could possibly be represented by the Roman transliteration entered into the system. This certainly does not mean that every combination the system presents is going to be an actual word!
This is where recognizing the correct spelling of words through practice and/or using a dictionary would be really helpful.




			
				marrish said:
			
		

> Google transliterate is here, it doesn't translate but transliterates. It gives you the opportunity to revise and choose the proper spelling of a word, but most of the words are given instantly correct.





			
				Shounak said:
			
		

> Marrish'ji. I have no words to thank you. Yes, I have checked the Google transliteration. It is giving the right result. Yes, you are very right. The one I was using gave the wrong results, but as I did not have any tool, I was unable to do so. Although, I was reading and writing in the way you have mentioned. I would be strongly using this for my future postings. Thank you very much.


----------



## fdb

وعدة : Is there such a word in Arabic? Platts says yes. I am sceptical.


----------



## Shounak

Respected Alfaaz'ji,

You have go me right. While I am typing _"wada"_ in Google transliteration it is showing all types of possible combination and I did not knew which one is the right word. Thank you for your effort in making me understand.
It is وعدہ.

Thank you.

fdb, وعدة as far as I know means "several". May be I am absolutely wrong. Seniors can rectify on that.


----------



## fdb

Shounak said:


> as far as I know means "several". May be I am absolutely wrong. Seniors can rectify on that.




وعدة is two words: _wa_ and _ʽidda_ “and a number”. My question was about _waʽda._


----------



## nizamuddin

وعدہ اور وداع دو مختلف الفاظ ہیں جن کے معنی بھی بالکل مختلف ہیں۔

*وعدہ کے معنی* اقرار، عہد، قول، عہد و پیمان وغیرہ ہیں ۔۔۔۔۔۔

*محاورہ*: اگر وعدہ وفا نہ ہو تو ہم اپنا نام رکھوائیں

*شعر *:  وعدہ کرکے اور بھی آفت میں ڈالا آپ نے
زندگی مشکل تھی‘ اب مرنا بھی مشکل ہوگیا

http://www.urduinc.com/english-dictionary/وعدہ-meaning-in-urdu

*وداع کے معنی *: رخصت کرنا، اجازت دینا، دلہن کو اپنے گھر سے رخصت کرنا وغیرہ

*محاورہ* : مہر ‌گئی، ‌محبت ‌گئی، ‌گئے ‌نان ‌اور ‌پان۔ ‌حقے ‌سے ‌منہ ‌جھلس ‌کے ‌وداع ‌کیا ‌مہمان

*شعر *: کئی دن سُلوک وداع کا‘ مرے درپے دل زار تھا
کبھو درد تھا‘ کبھو داغ تھا‘ کبھو زخم تھا‘ کبھو وار تھا

http://www.urduinc.com/english-dictionary/وداع-meaning-in-urdu


----------



## Shounak

Respected Nizamuddin'ji,

Thank you for your detailed translation. I got it with different meaning.


----------



## Alfaaz

fdb said:
			
		

> وعدة : Is there such a word in Arabic? Platts says yes. I am skeptical.


 It is listed in some of the Arabic dictionaries here (Arabic Almanac). 

Hans Wehr: 1266 
Lane's Lexicon: 2952
Steingass: 1221
However, it seems the only form or primary form listed is وعد in most of the entries. Is this what you are trying to point to?

وعد seems to be very rarely used in Urdu, but there are examples in literature (quoted here): 

چلایا ہاتھ مار کے زانو پہ ابن سعد 
زیبا دلاوروں کو نہیں ہے خلاف وعد

انیس​
In addition, it was included as a possible option in the following Arabic thread: Go back on your word


			
				Xence said:
			
		

> تراجعَ في كلامه
> أخلفَ وعده


----------



## Dib

Alfaaz said:


> In addition, it was included as a possible option in the following Arabic thread: Go back on your word
> 
> 
> 
> Xence said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> أخلفَ وعده
Click to expand...


I am quite sure this does not count, because the final "ه" (note, it is NOT a taa' marbuuta) is the 3rd person masculine singular possessive marker "wa3d(a?)-h(u?)" = "his wa3d".


----------



## Alfaaz

Dib said:
			
		

> I am quite sure this does not count, because the final "ه" (note, it is NOT a taa' marbuuta) is the 3rd person masculine singular possessive marker "wa3d(a?)-h(u?)" = "his wa3d".


 Thanks for the correction! So does this mean that fdb SaaHib was indicating that وعد is the original form?


----------



## Dib

Alfaaz said:


> Thanks for the correction! So does this mean that fdb SaaHib was indicating that وعد is the original form?



Well, yes. At least, that's my interpretation of his statement.


----------



## marrish

Out of interest and to contribute to  this part of discussion I opened a thread on the Arabic forum and here is the link: http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/وعدة.3090591/. There is one well-informed response right now, but there might be more in the future.


----------



## Shounak

Marrish'ji,

This is an extremely great effort in finding things out. I have no words to explain your effort which you undertake in making a person learn. Thank you once more.


----------



## Qureshpor

fdb said:


> وعدة : Is there such a word in Arabic? Platts says yes. I am sceptical.


Your scepticism is absolutely well founded! It appears that the Urdu "وعدہ" is either an "amalgamation" of وَعد and عِدۃ or perhaps more likely from وَعَدَہُ (he promised him). I wonder if وعدہ is or was used in Persian. I am saying this because most of Arabic vocabulary into Urdu has come via Persian. That's the general consensus anyway.

PS: According to Platts, وعدہ is a noun of unity.


----------



## Qureshpor

Qureshpor said:


> Your scepticism is absolutely well founded! It appears that the Urdu "وعدہ" is either an "amalgamation" of وَعد and عِدۃ or perhaps more likely from وَعَدَہُ (he promised him). I wonder if وعدہ is or was used in Persian. I am saying this because most of Arabic vocabulary into Urdu has come via Persian. That's the general consensus anyway.
> 
> PS: According to Platts, وعدہ is a noun of unity.


یا وعده مکن که می فرستم
یا وعدهء خویش را وفا کن

سعدی

cf. مصرعه used both in Persian and Urdu.


----------

